
Ask HN: Where to buy a new MacBook Pro 13'' Early 2015? - hnuser1234
Yes, I know it&#x27;s 2019. But in my opinion the 2015 MacBook was the last great laptop from Apple, and I can&#x27;t live without the ports and MagSafe.<p>Apple doesn&#x27;t seem to sell them anymore, even refurbished.<p>Any ideas?
======
rpiguy
Mac of all Trades - They are a little pricey but perhaps your only option
outside of eBay

[https://www.macofalltrades.com](https://www.macofalltrades.com)

~~~
hnuser1234
No 2015 MBP unfortunately. Thanks for the link though, wonderful site.

~~~
KiDD
Seems like there are a few to me

------
meehow
It's time to switch to Linux :)

